# Air Suspension, pros cons?



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Air suspension on GTR, would anybody try it or give it a go? Whats the opinions out there on it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why? What are you trying to achieve?

Typically air suspension is used for versatility of ride comfort options. Even the best set ups are probably to compromised for ultimate performance so it's not ideally suited to a dedicated performance car.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Not so much why, but why, why not, would you wouldn't you? 

I've considered it myself, having the ability to get over bumps or into car parks without worry and on the flip side, I personally think it looks good parked up and aired out. But saying that, I don't think it could be as good performance wise for our cars. 

I've also considered the hybrid, coilover air system thats out there, but again, not too sure. 

Just trying to see what opinions within the GTR community might be on it. I know a lot will instantly dismiss it, but I'm interested to know why. For a track car, it's obviously not a good move, but maybe it is for a daily driver with a little spirited driving now and again?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

This is the only one I would consider Umbrella Auto Design It goes over the existing suspension so when in the off position it doesn't change the ride comfort.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

KW did a kit for the R35 when it first came out that gave something like 30mm lift. Not sure if it was air or hydraulic but the lift was just to get you over bumps and then it lowered to the true ride height. It was about £5k at the time. Other than the demo car, I've never seen or heard of it being fitted to another vehicle. I'd be a bit dubious about air ride suspension being able to maintain stability at high speed and I don't think the ride would feel as planted as with the current setup.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

there was a comparison done on air sus vs normal spring over shock type, and on the track it did extremely well,(if i remember correctly better!!) i will see if i can find the article, and video

James


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Found it  haha that didnt take long. i think this is the one!

Air vs. Coilovers | Air Lift Performance


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A lot of agro for very little gain I should have thought..... boot space required and if the pump packs up it's just more expense etc etc.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I've seen the video Jayman, there's also this which is the GTR comparison 

500whp Nissan R35 GT-R on Air Suspension | Air Lift Performance

Has anyone ever owned a car with air?

I cant say I've seen or heard of any GTR's in the UK that use it? Any body know?

I've seen the Umbrella design one, looks like it could be useful, seems to get a decent enough review on the US forum.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

R35 low rider planned? 
Rediculasly low ride height is the only reason I can think for fitting air suspension


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember reading that SVM had fitted the KW lift kit to a few mega bhp cars a couple of years ago. Hopefully one of the owners can chime in. The lift kit idea is very useful, Techart have had it in the porsches for quite a few years, and porsche offer it as an option too. On the down side, it adds extra weight to the front axle, which could possible affect handling on the track.

Definitely useful on steep multi-storey car park ramps and road humps though.


----------



## GT09RRR (Mar 24, 2015)

I will be installing gtr r35 air ride kit on mine very soon hopefully will upload info once the air ride goes on ???


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

A friend of mine has an air ride kit fitted to a Pajerosport and had a lot of problems mainly due to air sealing.

After about 3 hours, the pressure drops when parked up, you can tell just by looking at it due to the mad camber angle of the wheels. So he has to use the pump to inflate before setting off. 

It does work well but he has off road tyres so handling isn't really the most important thing to him.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Certain air ride kits don't compromise handling of the car at all. Luke at plush automotive is your man. Installed a lot of high quality kits. Did an R8 not so long ago!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

alf675 said:


> Air suspension on GTR, would anybody try it or give it a go? Whats the opinions out there on it?


Well looks like you nailed it Alan ! Awesome


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhhh just imagine that day when you go to the shops, air the car out come back after being dragged around the shops by the missus and then you get in the car and..... OH compressor failure or air leak, car can't get off of it's tyres..... great LOL 

I think Alan Forber has Air Ride on his GTR


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmm this has got me thinking now as Air Bags do look awesome, if the handling is not impacted then I might even trade up from my Litcho Suspension. I don't really track the car so its road use mainly on weekends.

Also 5k USD isn't bad after selling on the mint Litcho kit I have.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> ahhhh just imagine that day when you go to the shops, air the car out come back after being dragged around the shops by the missus and then you get in the car and..... OH compressor failure or air leak, car can't get off of it's tyres..... great LOL
> 
> I think Alan Forber has Air Ride on his GTR


This is Alan's thread !


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

DWC said:


> This is Alan's thread !


it is? he already has it......


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Correct. Thread revival as I met him at the weekend and witnessed the awesomeness of Air ride on Alan's car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you like low looks it's a great bit of kit.
But I've had a top spec (alledgedly) aftermarket air ride kit on a car and while there are clear comfort benefits, along with the ability to gain "scene points" by dropping the car there is no way it matches up to a top of the range aftermarket suspension kit for enthusiastic road and track work.

The R35 is mostly about it's performance and abilities, I'm not sure why you'd put air ride on it.
But that's just my personal opinion.

I don't get it, just like I don't get people makeing huge exhaust bangs that sounds like the exhaust is about to get blown clean off.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I think that might of been the case before they upped there game but I think they have improved big time. I think you will find it equal to stock if not slightly better. That's what Iv been told anyway.
Oh and flames Rock ! Ha ha


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DWC said:


> I think that might of been the case before they upped there game but I think they have improved big time. I think you will find it equal to stock if not slightly better. That's what Iv been told anyway.
> Oh and flames Rock ! Ha ha


I don't mind flames, but one or two of the cars sounded like a bomb going off. Surprised they still worked afterwards. :chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Spent a bit of time talking to Alan about his kit and he felt it was a better handling car than stock (my14) with the air suspension installed.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*air sus*

i seem to remember a mob a few years ago having a go at this AIR SUSPENSION THING( Williams or something)i dont think it went to bad ,but they dumped it in the end :


----------

